# Goats



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone here raise goats? 

I raised and Afircan Pygmy when I was a kid. It's name was Goat (I'm not that original) and it was always getting into trouble. One morning it broke into the garage and chewed through my speaker wire getting a decent shock. I ran outside when I heard the "Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" and there is was licking it's lips and looking at me like I did something wrong. 

From that point on it wasn't allowed to free roam the property and was confined to the back four acres.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have one left ...

Sold them all but the one, when a man showed up and said he wanted to buy them. So I gave him a price and he said, "alright" 

They were all dairy goats and most of them fresh. I've had a few pygmy and they broke be of that breed. lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i had a pure white nanny when i was a kid, i used to take it for walks. people used to borrow her to clear the garden.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would like to add a pair of dairy goats to my little hobby farm. My daughter was going to do goats for 4-H so we built a pen but then she decided to do poultry instead. Maybe next year or so we'll get a set so the pen can be used.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

got a couple meat goats and hope they will soon multiply


----------



## ziggiejones (Jun 22, 2012)

When I get started I hope to get a couple of goats for milk and the pleasure of raising them. I had a couple when I was young and loved them. I can not wait to get started but I guess I have to until we can afford them.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I have one left ...
> 
> Sold them all but the one, when a man showed up and said he wanted to buy them. So I gave him a price and he said, "alright"
> 
> They were all dairy goats and most of them fresh. I've had a few pygmy and they broke be of that breed. lol


Why didn't you like pygmies?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Why didn't you like pygmies?


Because they were into everything.  Our farm is fenced for more of a large critter rather than small. So they either went under, over (jumping from anything they could) or through it. (woven wire)

So they had to go ...


----------



## Hook (Jun 26, 2012)

Have Boers, Nubian and La Manchas. Fresh milk and the kids think they are dogs.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Because they were into everything.  Our farm is fenced for more of a large critter rather than small. So they either went under, over (jumping from anything they could) or through it. (woven wire)
> 
> So they had to go ...


They do. And they are just small enough to hit your shin every time they butt.

I never raised full size. I was always told as a kid they could do damage to kids.


----------



## swats (Jul 12, 2012)

We want to get a couple nubian does to star with hopefully next year. My daughter is so excited she cant wait.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I had a great time raising mine. They can be oddly affectionate animals.


----------



## sharkbait (Jul 14, 2012)

I am getting ready to get a couple Nigerian dwarfs and mabey a few fainters. I have always wanted goats and chickens figured I have the chickens now time for the goats. I am going to wait until late Sept to get them a lot of travelling from next week until last week of September.


----------



## arkienurse (Jun 21, 2012)

We recently got a couple of Boer goats for 4H project. DH likes the way they look so much he has found 2 more. So we now have a wether, a buck, and 2 does. Boers are meat goats and stocky muscular animals, much different than the brush goats we were used to.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Myotonic or Tennessee Fainting Goats....have been a breeder since 2000! Here are some pics;


















These boys are well over 200 pounds and outstanding herd sires....great meat goat producers!!!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I want some goats but here In Alabama I can buy a donkey cheaper.


----------



## kmrussell (Aug 25, 2012)

*Pygmy Goats*

I have raised the large breed bucks and found they were the sweetest creatures on earth. They were so friendly. I than went to raise Pygmy Goats. A couple of years ago I sold 18 of them. They consisted of bucks, does and several babies. I kept one little goat. Her name is Baby Fay. When she was 4 months old my bucks got in by her and bred her. I kept her as I wasn't sure what was going to become of anything. Proud to say she gave birth at 9 months to a very healthy baby girl we named Gracy. I have no problems with them staying in their pen.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I never get tired of watching fainting goats faint.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I live sheep and goats. Small ruminants seem to have become the forgotten farm animal. Too bad as they have a lot to contribute. You are a lucky person to be able to enjoy goats and chickens.


----------



## LollinPops (Oct 16, 2012)

We have a few goats - little pet boxes! Stuart is the alpha male, but when he was little, he would jump around like Stuart on Mad TV-hence the name. Then there is Pippy - her markings are black with a white hind leg-hence Pippy Longstocking. We also have Doololly and her little buckling Sprite. I love to sit and watch the goats. We did have a hard time keeping them pinned for the first 4-6 months we had them. They ate all my roses, stayed on my porch, layed in my swing, would stand on the porch at the window and baaaaaaa. Finally we put them in a fence with electric current - works - no more porch goats!


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

I live in goat country. I have 6 goats (2 are pregnant). They all were raised on the bottle having been abandoned by their momma. I love them. I also love seeing the herds of Boers and Spanish goats out in the fields grazing, along with sheep, and exotic animals. Nothing like living in the country. All these photos were taken last year.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm just now looking into getting a milk goat or two and would LOVE any advice or suggestions.

I found a lady who will sell me 2 babies when they wean in a couple of months. But I was hoping to get one already producing. What do y'all think?


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

I am really not the person to ask as my one and only dairy goat just kidded last Thursday. She was given to me by a friend who found her in the middle of the road one night. She was only a few days old at the time.









I would ask the folks on http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/ or http://www.thegoatspot.net/ what they think. I can tell you no matter what-- be prepard before you have to milk. Bambi kidded much earlier then I was expecting. Trying to milk a goat who has never been milked before and without a milking stand or stall has not been easy. Add to that, I watched a youtube video the morning the baby was born that taught me how to milk a goat. It has been an interesting week. We spent today trying to build a milking stand and even though it is not finished, at least having it made the job a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> I'm just now looking into getting a milk goat or two and would LOVE any advice or suggestions.
> 
> I found a lady who will sell me 2 babies when they wean in a couple of months. But I was hoping to get one already producing. What do y'all think?


I would go for the already producing... Babies are cute an all but then you must wait for them to grow to age, then wait for more babies ...

Find a fresh doe ...IMO 

Edit to add: Goats are a herd animal, so I would get two.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have to agree. Find an adult. Then move to breeding and babies.


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Last night after going to bed it occured to me it is best to wait tell the doe is about 18 months old to breed her. Bambi got prego in secret but I would have been happier if she had waited. She is so small and goats continue to grow until they are about 4 years old. It takes about 145 to 155 days before the kids are born so you are looking at aa long waiting time if you buy kids. So, if you want milk asap, then start looking for someone willing to sell you a goat that is already prego or who has kidded. If you do not mind waiting, take the kids already offered to you. Or buy both, the kids and an adult doe.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes! She agreed to sell me a producing doe & a kid. ;-)


----------

